# jar Datei mit ant erstellen



## undercover (22. Okt 2017)

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich mithilfe von ant eine jar erzeugen? Ich arbeite mit IntelliJ und meine Struktur sieht wie folgt aus:
src
-package
--class
---hier sind meine Klassen 
Bis dato habe ich ant installiert und es läuft.
Gruß


----------



## stg (24. Okt 2017)

Es gibt hierzu einen `javac` und einen `jar` task.
Ausführliche Erklärungen der Tasks inkl. der zur Verfügung stehenden Parameter findest du im Manual. 
Siehe hierzu: https://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html


----------

